# The Berry. First time in a Looonnng time...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My buddy dragged me kicking and screaming to Strawberry today... First time I've been on that lake without a shotgun in my hands in 15 years.

Fished for 6 hours and netted 49 slimers. All cookie-cutter bows at about 14 inches. Turned em all loose... with sore mouths. :twisted: 

The hot lure was a #7 deep diving crank bait in crayfish color. We also caught a bunch on silver and orange. Trolled em at a varied speeds with a light rod and 4 pound test WAY behind the boat. Did the best in the morning, but caught em all day in 45-90 feet of water.

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Tex!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds like a good time, tex, but why would youever need a shotgun at the berry!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> sounds like a good time, tex, *but why would youever need a shotgun at the berry*!!!


Ya know, after about ten years of doing it and seeing less and less ducks and more and more idiots in my spots, I asked myself the same question. :?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I gave up duck hunting the berry a few years ago. good job on the bows, a lot better catching them than those lazy cutts


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you made it Texy Sexy....I was wondering if maybe you was a landlubber of sorts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, a boat is the one toy I don't own at this time... So I have to wait around and get invited by guys with boats...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, a boat is the one toy I don't own at this time... So I have to wait around and get invited by guys with boats...


Willard Sunday...You know where I live.


----------

